# Tolkien Twenty Questions



## Ealdwyn (Dec 28, 2022)

Not my game. I've shamelessly stolen this as I thought it would be fun.

How to play
1) I'm tagged first - somebody gives me two questions to answer from the list
2) Whoever chooses the questions is tagged next and someone else gives them two questions
3) repeat (2) until we lose interest
4) individuals can be tagged more than once

*Tolkien Twenty Questions *

If you could be the Middle Earth race you _would like_ to be, which would it be?
If you were the Middle Earth race that _your personality most matches_, which would it be?
When did you first come into contact with Tolkien's work? Who or what introduced you?
What passage in Tolkien's books or in any of the films/shows/media speaks to you the most?
Ruthlessly rank the main projects of the Tolkien universe (the Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, Rings of Power, the Silmarillion). You can break Lord of the Rings into three/six books for additional chaos, if you like.
Favorite character in all of Tolkien's work?
If you could download a Tolkien language into your brain and speak it fluently, which one would you pick and why?
Favorite of the Westron versions of the hobbit characters names (Bilbo Baggins = Bilba Labingi, Frodo Baggins = Maura Labingi, Samwise "Sam" Gamgee = Banazîr "Ban" Galbasi, Meriadoc "Merry" Brandybuck = Kalimac "Kali" Brandagamba, Peregrin "Pippin" Took = Razanur "Razar" Tûk)?
The place (and time) you would most like to visit in Arda? Why?
Favorite performance by any actor in the Tolkien film projects? Bonus: What's your favorite scene with them?
You can have four Tolkien characters over for dinner. Who do you choose and why?
Tolkien's work contains a lot of interesting themes: devastation of war, things lost that cannot be restored, rebirth/renewal, holding true to one's companions even when it is darkest, and others. Which is the most important to you?
What do you think it is about hobbits that makes them much better at resisting the evil of the One Ring than others?
You are dropped into the middle of the map in the Third Age (that's roughly between Mirkwood and Lothlorien) during the events of Lord of the Rings. Where you are headed first?
One of the most interesting things about the different cultures of Middle Earth are the crafts they value. Which craftspeople would you want to learn from the most?
In a similar vein, the peoples of Middle Earth fight in different styles. You have the opportunity to train in one of the armies - which one would you pick and why?
Tolkien's work is full of songs and poetry. Which is the dearest to you?
The magic of Middle Earth is barely ever explained. If you could gain just *one* of the barely-explained talents or magic abilities of a person in Arda, what ability would you choose? Would you hide it or use it openly IRL?
What piece of Tolkien media do you revisit the most? What about it captivates you?
What is your favorite Tolkien universe headcanon? Why did you choose to accept it?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

@Ealdwyn 

Question 2 
If you were the Middle Earth race that _your personality most matches_, which would it be?

Question 11
You can have four Tolkien characters over for dinner. Who do you choose and why?


----------



## Ealdwyn (Dec 28, 2022)

2) A difficult one. I'd say I'm partly Elf, because I love the natural world, the trees, water, stars, etc, .... but on the other hand I'm not either very wise or inclined towards genocide, so perhaps not. 😁 I'm also partly Hobbit, due to my love of food, beer, home and hearth. But I wouldn't say I'm as simple in my outlook or as insular as (most) hobbits are.

11) I'd love to hear more of the Lore from earlier Ages, and Elrond is a great storyteller. He'd also be a lot merrier once free of his concerns about the War. For entertainment value, I'd choose Bilbo for his songs and poetry. Gandalf, of course, for his vast knowledge... although I doubt that you would ever get more than cryptic answers out of him. If he'd come, I'd also like to get Tom Bombadil around the table and find out a little more about him. Gandalf, Elrond and Tom at the same table: that's got to be interesting! I'll have Bilbo write a poem about it.



Now we need the next person to give [COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]Vairë[/COLOR] some questions


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

Question 3)
When did you first come into contact with Tolkien's work? Who or what introduced you?

Question 4)
You are dropped into the middle of the map in the Third Age (that's roughly between Mirkwood and Lothlorien) during the events of Lord of the Rings. Where you are headed first?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 28, 2022)

3) To be completely honest, I can't quite remember. Maybe something on personality type (MBTI).

4) Lothlórien, definitely!!

Now, for you, @Elbereth Vala Varda, Questions 12 and 18.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 28, 2022)

12) Probably to me one of the most powerful themes is hope in the midst of the worst despair. I've always loved the adage "It's darkest just before the dawn" and this captures that perfectly. I also love the dignity and honor found in death for kingdom or friends. That to me is just so selfless and amazing. Hope that satisfied your question.

18) Hm... I really don't know. That is a hard one, especially cause it is arguable whether it is even 'magic' or just a property of who they are... Always thought the Elves were pretty cool. I wouldn't want power I don't think though. Certainly not magic. It can corrupt.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Dec 29, 2022)

Indeed, your answers satisfy both questions! Nice to hear!


----------



## Findekano_Astaldo (Sunday at 9:06 PM)

I know I’m quite late to this but @🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 

6) Favorite character in all of Tolkien's work?

20) What is your favorite Tolkien universe headcanon? Why did you choose to accept it?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 5:35 AM)

Ah, you've given me two hard questions...

6) Probably Melian or Lúthien - but really, I love too many of them. So I won't elaborate much.

20) I'm not really one to focus on headcanons, considering how subjective they can be. I've never really thought of one though... But I found one somewhere, and it seemed quite funny:

_Fingolfin is shorter than his brothers and while it used to bother him (especially since Finarfin is the tallest), he got over it eventually. Though since he and his father are the same height, he’s happy that he doesn’t have to look up or down at his father._

That's an intriguing one...I always thought Fëanor was the tallest, or maybe Fingolfin himself. Finarfin as tallest though...hmm...


I'll give you two questions, @Findekano_Astaldo:

_9. The place (and time) you would most like to visit in Arda? Why?

15. One of the most interesting things about the different cultures of Middle Earth are the crafts they value. Which craftspeople would you want to learn from the most?_


----------



## Findekano_Astaldo (Monday at 7:52 PM)

@🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 Those are both wonderful characters! I’ve never heard that HC before, aha I love it. 

9. Hmm, I think visiting the first age would definitely be at the top of my list and I would love to visit Himring or maybe Dor-lómin-the fortresses and smaller kingdoms/outposts intrigue me the most.

15. I would say either learning the craft of poetry and lore in the house of Elrond, or just cooking and learning from the Hobbits.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Monday at 7:54 PM)

Findekano_Astaldo said:


> 9. Hmm, I think visiting the first age would definitely be at the top of my list and I would love to visit Himring or maybe Dor-lómin-the fortresses and smaller kingdoms/outposts intrigue me the most.
> 
> 15. I would say either learning the craft of poetry and lore in the house of Elrond, or just cooking and learning from the Hobbits.


Beautiful!


----------

